# Tiguan Software Updates



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

I just bought a used 2018 VW Tiguan. Not sure what MIB I have - how do I tell? Also, what is the most up to date navigation SD card for the North America Region.

Here are the details:

Device Part Number: 3Q0035876B
Hardware: 851
Software 0867
Nav Database: 3G0919866BH
0620
NAR 2017/18

Media Codec: 1.2.0
Bluetooth Ver: 2300

App-Connect: 755

How do I update anything on the car that may need to be updated. What about Transmission or engine software? Haven't owned a VW since 2002 - please help.


----------

